# Toekick



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

When building Cabinets how do you determine the Toekick, Is there a standard setback, or can you just Design your own?


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

The toe setback and height are, like all other elements of a standard kitchen furnishing..designed to work in conjunction with other furnishings commonly used in the space.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

There is not a standard. Everyone makes theirs different. I make mine 3 1/2" tall and set back 2 3/4".


----------



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

*ToeKick*

:thumbsup:Steve,
I was thinking those same Measurments, That way I can ues a 1x4. Thanks.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Typically I build my cabinets as a box. Then I build the Toe Kick. The toe kick should be about 4-1/2" to 5" high. (Remember on face frame cabinets there is a bottom overhang of the face frame 1-1/2" to 2-1/4".)

It is much easier to install the toe kick for a string of cabinets, making it level, etc. Then installing the cabinets is easy because you're working with a flat and level base.

That info and a Buck will get you a cup of coffee at most MacDonald's.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I make kitchen cabinet toe kicks loose, constructed like a ladder frame/torsion box. I use ¾" A/C Fir plywood. The faces are then covered with the finish of the kitchen cabinets. 

The toe kick height is intended to bring the bottom of the cabinet/doors even with the height of the appliances, which is usually about 4". For the depth of the face, 3" back from the front of the cabinet (if inset doors) or from the overlay doors.

The height of the appliances should be checked before figuring the cabinet box height, and TK height.









 







.


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

I use 3 1/4 set back and 4 inch up. This allows for a 3/4 bottom and 1.5 inch bottom stile. 
I end up with 3.25 x 3.25 toe kick.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

well I'll be...I guess THERE IS A STANDARD


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

mics_54 said:


> well I'll be...I guess THERE IS A STANDARD


Standards are stupid. Let the counter stick out a little more and skip the idiotic spaces (insect housing) underneath the cabinet floor.


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

Nowhere to hide.


----------

